# European woodworking show



## mmab9 (31 Aug 2012)

Is anyone going to the European woodworking show
http://www.europeanwoodworkingshow.eu/index.html
It's a 400 mile round trip for me but hope to get there


----------



## richarnold (31 Aug 2012)

Yes, I will definitely be there, as I'm putting on a display of 18th century planes, and also demonstrating the use of moulding, and other planes. I've not been to this show before, so I'm realy looking forward to it.


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Sep 2012)

I'm going - should be an excellent event. Look forward to your demonstration of moulding planes, Richard  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## DTR (1 Sep 2012)

I hope to get up there on the Saturday


----------



## James C (1 Sep 2012)

I would love to go but unfortunately I don't drive. Oh well.


----------



## woodbloke (1 Sep 2012)

Too far for me. I could almost guarantee that it'll be the same old stuff from the same old companies and we all know who they are - Rob


----------



## Tom K (1 Sep 2012)

woodbloke":3ktk9dxg said:


> Too far for me. I could almost guarantee that it'll be the same old stuff from the same old companies and we all know who they are - Rob



Are you having a bad day Rob there are some negative vibes coming from Salisbury today?


----------



## woodbloke (1 Sep 2012)

Tom K":1vf8z2vc said:


> woodbloke":1vf8z2vc said:
> 
> 
> > Too far for me. I could almost guarantee that it'll be the same old stuff from the same old companies and we all know who they are - Rob
> ...


Not at all Tom, having an excellent day, but I've thought for some time that many of the shows are '_so so_' and fairly predictable and if you've been to one :wink:...That said, I've not been to CT so if I did I might have to force feed 'humble pie', but it's also a long round trip from Salisbury (300+ miles maybe, in a day?). Unquestionably, the best part of these shows is meeting up with fellow UKW members for a good natter which more than compensates for the stalls, most of which I've seen countless times. My local show is Yandles which I try and get to at least once a year, mainly for the offerings in the wood shed, which are generally pretty good with the caveat that you get there early! :mrgreen: - Rob


----------



## Harbo (1 Sep 2012)

It's probably nicely situated for CHT but it's not very central for the majority of the UK?
It's a very long way for me too so
with the cost of fuel and entry fee, an expensive day out?
Like Rob, I've been to a number of these shows in the past when they were within a reasonable travelling distance but nowadays theres nothing much happening in the South so most of my trips are confined to Yandles?

Rod


----------



## Grahamshed (1 Sep 2012)

I fancy going, if only to see the old barn etc. It looks great in the pictures. But they say no dogs in the buildings or grounds and although they would find it difficult to enforce they make no mention of excepting guide dogs.


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Sep 2012)

This show's more than just about buying tools. Plenty of people there who you can learn useful stuff from. I went last year and found it very worthwhile, so I'm going this year as well  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (1 Sep 2012)

Paul Chapman":pnlk6k7a said:


> This show's more than just about buying tools. Plenty of people there who you can learn useful stuff from. I went last year and found it very worthwhile, so I'm going this year as well
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


Fair enough Paul, but let's look at the list of Guest Demonstrators and see what I'd be interested in learning: 

Arbotech - Kevin Inkster: I'm not a carver so of no interest whatsoever 
Tom LN - predictable...seen his stuff at dozens of other shows 
Andy Hibberd - sculpture and carving...ditto Arbotech 
Association of Wood Turners - spiny stuff...boring (sorry to those from the 'dark side') 
Austrian Wood Carving - Arbotech again, of no interest 
Bob Neil - Pyrography - burning stuff, not my scene 
Brian Walsh - stick making. Made a few, comparatively easy to do 
British Woodcarvers Association - of no interest
Chris Giggs - pole lathe - of no interest
Dave Johnson - wood sculpture...of no interest
David Charlesworth - no indication of what David will be doing, but I'd almost guarantee that his No5 will be there along with some very nice, easy to plane maple (or similar) all of which I've seen at other shows
Dylan Pym - horrible bent and contorted furniture...of no interest 
Hawthorn Heavy Horses - cute, but of little or no interest
Hope Woodturning - spiny stuff, of no interest
James Mursell - of some interest, but I've seen his stuff before at West Dean
John Lloyd - as above
Jon Tiplady - wheelwright...of no interest
Jonathen Green-Plumb - antique tool collector. Of no interest.
Les Thorne - spiny stuff, of no interest
Mark Hancock - spiny stuff, as above
Mike Huntley - the only demonstrator there who's of any interest to me, but he lives on my doorstep so I can nip over and see him almost at any time...in fact we regularly meet up at least once a month.

Looking at the demonstrators, I also see that David Savage is there, who would be worth nattering to as would be Richard Maguire and Tom Sustins...but I met both of them very recently at Pete Sefton's Bash.

So what's in it for me, apart from a very long car journey, the entrance fee and an equally long ride back home? - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Sep 2012)

woodbloke":vcxah4jq said:


> So what's in it for me



Dunno - we all seem to have different objectives when we attend these shows. But no need to knock it if you're not going. Mike Hancock is doing a lot of work to grow this event and I, for one, am happy to support him.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (1 Sep 2012)

Paul Chapman":1bp5gsz1 said:


> woodbloke":1bp5gsz1 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's in it for me
> ...


Not knocking it at all Paul, but as I said, these shows are pretty predicable and a bit _'same old, same old'_ with very little, personally, in it for me. Clearly, loads of other folk are going to find it fascinating. I think if you live in that part of the world (i.e. NE of Londres) and the drive is relatively easy, it makes it a bit more palatable but from Salisbury it's a hell of a hike for what could well be a pretty dubious day out - Rob


----------



## Blister (2 Sep 2012)

I have been for the previous 2 years 

Thought it was very good 

Good food and beer :lol: 

A Japanese woodworker , lots of interesting demos and some special offers 

So if you do get the chance to go , I would advise you do :wink:


----------



## mmab9 (2 Sep 2012)

I've never been to the show and am going to find out information about wood carving ,I want to start doing lathe work so will look for info on that .and might buy stuff if at bargain prices


----------



## mmab9 (3 Sep 2012)

Just bought my tickets for me and the wife saved £5.00 on the internet


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (3 Sep 2012)

I had planned to go and was looking forwards to it. Not booked a room yet but im not sure I'll make it now.


----------



## dickm (4 Sep 2012)

Paul Chapman":18jnwrtw said:


> woodbloke":18jnwrtw said:
> 
> 
> > So what's in it for me
> ...



Well, reading the list of demos etc. that WB *wouldn't* find interesting nearly convinced me to look for a cheap flight from Aberdeen to Stansted  

Wish we had anything half as interesting within 200 miles


----------



## paulm (4 Sep 2012)

Harbo":6mhmctno said:


> It's probably nicely situated for CHT but it's not very central for the majority of the UK?
> It's a very long way for me too so
> with the cost of fuel and entry fee, an expensive day out?
> Like Rob, I've been to a number of these shows in the past when they were within a reasonable travelling distance but nowadays theres nothing much happening in the South so most of my trips are confined to Yandles?
> ...



Likewise Rod, too far and too expensive on fuel, entrance etc, plus I might be tempted to get more stuff I don't need !

Would definitely go if a bit closer and would be a great day out for those that are closer. 

I enjoyed the West Dean ones when they were being held.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Gerard Scanlan (4 Sep 2012)

Why is it called the 'European woodworking show' ?
I can only see one non UK exhibitor on the list.
Anglo-Austrian woodworking show.
Anyway I hope the weather is good and everyone who decides to attend has a good time.
The UK seems to have a lot of these events compared to the rest of Europe. In the Netherlands, Germany, Belgium and France woodworking fairs almost all focus on mass production manufacturers. So really you are a lucky lot, and if you don't use it you'll lose it.


----------



## Blister (4 Sep 2012)

If you do go 

Make sure you buy a Hog Roast Roll with all the trimmings , Best I have ever eaten 

I had 2 , PIG :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## woodbloke (4 Sep 2012)

paulm":110c2a71 said:


> Harbo":110c2a71 said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably nicely situated for CHT but it's not very central for the majority of the UK?
> ...


Absolutely Paul and as far as I can make out, not a plank of timber for sale either  As GS also pointed out, where are all the foreigners from across the water? Dicktum and Dieter Schmid from Germany say? - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Sep 2012)

woodbloke":2ncf850d said:


> where are all the foreigners from across the water? Dicktum and Dieter Schmid from Germany say?



Why would you want them there :? They are simply tool retailers based in Germany. If you want to buy stuff from them, simply log in to their website.......

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Doug B (4 Sep 2012)

The line up of demonstrators is staggering for a British show :-

The Association of Woodturners of Great Britain
The Austrian Woodcarving School
Andy Hibberd - Stone & Wood Carving
Bob Neill Pyrography
Brian Walsh - Woodcarving 
Chris Griggs - Pole Lathe Turner
David Charlesworth - Author, cabinet making skills
Essex Region of The British Woodcarvers Association 
Hope Woodturning
James Mursell - Chairmaking & Hand Tools
John Lloyd - Cabinetmaker, Authior & short course provider
Jon Tiplady - The Suffolk Wheelwright 
Jonathan Green-Plumb - Author
Kevin Inkster - Arbortech inventor and demonstrator
Lenka Pavlickova - Marionette Maker
Les Thorne - Woodturning & Finishing with Chestnut Products
Mark Hancock - Woodturning
Michael Hudson - Clifton Planes
Michel Auriou - Auriou Toolworks, France
Nick Blishen - Guitar Maker
Nic Westerman - Blacksmith
Paul Bignell - Woodcarver
Paul Hayden - Pole Lathe Turning & short course provider
Peter Dibble - Basketmaker 
Renegade Rhythms - Drum Maker
Richard Arnold - 18th Century Moulding Techniques
Sandon Woodturners
Steve Woodley - Timber Hewing, Wetterlings & Gransfors Bruks Axes
SVWC Carving - Simon Clements woodcarver & sculptor
TATHS - The Tools and Trades History Society
The Rocking Horse Shop
Thomas Lie-Nielsen & Deneb Puchalski - Lie-Nielsen Toolworks, USA
Tim Atkins - Chainsaw Carving 
Westover Woodlands - 
Willy Rackham - Bow Maker
David Savage - firniture making skills, short course provider

I for one take my hat off to Classic hand tools for bring together such a huge range of woodworking styles together for the show.

Not only that, which would be worth the effort & expense to get there but also 30 trade exhibitors including 2 timber suppliers & a couple of European exhibitors.

I`ve been to most woodworking shows but I can`t think of one from the past that could compete with the Classic hand tool line up.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Sep 2012)

Doug B":3v653wtz said:


> I for one take my hat off to Classic hand tools for bring together such a huge range of woodworking styles together for the show.



+1  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (4 Sep 2012)

Paul Chapman":1h86hlze said:


> woodbloke":1h86hlze said:
> 
> 
> > where are all the foreigners from across the water? Dicktum and Dieter Schmid from Germany say?
> ...


Given as an example Paul...it's advertised as a 'European' show - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (4 Sep 2012)

Paul Chapman":2twu34yo said:


> Doug B":2twu34yo said:
> 
> 
> > I for one take my hat off to Classic hand tools for bring together such a huge range of woodworking styles together for the show.
> ...


CHT have done a great job, let's be fair, but I've seen a large majority of those demonstrators at other shows and would only give them cursory look. If I lived much closer then I _might_ be tempted, but as Paulm and Rod have said, it's too far and too expensive...

...and having just looked at the diary, I shall be in '_la belle France_' anyway   - Rob


----------



## Saint Simon (5 Sep 2012)

I have been a couple of times. Not too far for me and an interesting venue that my wife enjoys too. Don't need any tools, but you never know.... But both times I've been I have come away with some lovely planks. The people on the Lincolnshire Woodcraft stand have always been helpful, at the show, on the phone and at home in Stanford. For a novice like me the opportunity to handle the wood and talk it over with someone who knows more than me is very useful.
I'll be there and as early as possible to get the pick of what they have.
Simon


----------



## mmab9 (6 Sep 2012)

I've never been to the show so will make my mind up after weather it was worth the 400mile round trip


----------



## Blister (6 Sep 2012)

mmab9":1votdg35 said:


> I've never been to the show so will make my mind up after weather it was worth the 400mile round trip




If you just walk around , you can see everything in a very short time 

However , if you stop and talk to people it a great day out 

I stopped and chatted with lots of people 

Even had a go at carving a rocking horse head  

The gents on the woodcarving display were very informative 

As was David Charlsworth , Phil Edwards , Rob Cosman , The list goes on and on 

Each time I have been I attended on both days 

And NO I don't :wink: work for CHT


----------



## mmab9 (7 Sep 2012)

why do people run down events like this .I have never been to any event and seen any of the exhibitors .like it was said earlier in the thread if you don't use it you will loose it .


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Sep 2012)

mmab9":3qquxywp said:


> why do people run down events like this .I have never been to any event and seen any of the exhibitors .like it was said earlier in the thread if you don't use it you will loose it .



Yes, it's quite baffling why some people are so negative about these events. There was an interesting thread back in 2006 when the situation with woodworking shows was dire. One or two members threw in some ideas and then Mike Hancock came up with some which really caught people's imagination. Since then Mike has developed these ideas and we have had excellent events at Westonbirt, West Dean and now Cressing Temple, which have been a mixture of tool sales, demonstrations and inspirational stuff as well as getting interesting people along from overseas.

Mike has put a tremendous amount of work into these events and it's good that some people appreciate it and support the events. If you've not been before, you will really enjoy it.

Here's a link to the 2006 thread I referred to possible-hand-tool-led-show-exhibition-next-year-t12021.html 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Noel (7 Sep 2012)

mmab9":1bq02m5x said:


> why do people run down events like this .I have never been to any event and seen any of the exhibitors .like it was said earlier in the thread if you don't use it you will loose it .



Because some people have nothing better to do. Typical boring "seen it all before" type that go out of their way to be negative. 

Shows, sadly, seem to be a dying breed. Hope the weather is kind to those attending.


----------



## mmab9 (7 Sep 2012)

Noel":2dqsnc6w said:


> mmab9":2dqsnc6w said:
> 
> 
> > why do people run down events like this .I have never been to any event and seen any of the exhibitors .like it was said earlier in the thread if you don't use it you will loose it .
> ...


Thanks I hope so :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (7 Sep 2012)

Noel":2isxjw20 said:


> Because some people have nothing better to do. Typical boring "seen it all before" type that go out of their way to be negative.


The sarcasm is noted and to be expected. I have gone to some lengths to explain _why_ I won't be going, but just for your benefit so you completely understand I'll say it again:
1. It's a 300+ mile round trip in a day...too far!
2. Many of the exhibitors I've seen before at other shows
3. There's an entrance fee to add to the cost of fuel
4. A lot of the exhibitors I'm not interested in anyway and would only give a cursory glance to
5. I shall be on holiday in France

The real benefit of these shows is to meet other members for a good natter and also if you haven't been to one, then CT probably comes highly recommended.

All clear? :roll: - Rob


----------



## Noel (7 Sep 2012)

woodbloke":dr0n001h said:


> Noel":dr0n001h said:
> 
> 
> > Because some people have nothing better to do. Typical boring "seen it all before" type that go out of their way to be negative.
> ...



Believe me I wasn't being sarcastic..... 
You've posted at least 8 or 9 times,maybe even 10 times in this thread. Each post has been derogatory about the show, the demonstrators, the trade stalls, even the name of the show, how far away it is, the entrance fee and on and on and on and on...zzzzzzzzz. Did you not notice that many were critical of your posts? And of course you've absolutely nothing to learn, as you said "What's in for me"
Then you come out with the classic "I shall be on holiday in France". I'm obviously missing something here, some agenda I'm not aware of (is there?) or a parallel universe that exists beyond the scope of this forum. 
Why anyone would want to know in the first place that you're not going is beyond me. Is anyone really interested? Will attendance dramatically fall due to your absence? Will the Sun hold the front page? Looks like nothing but a bad dose of self importance to me.

So, do you see my point (and other's)? I've no doubt the organisers/Mike Hancock have put a tremendous amount of effort into growing and running the show and having somebody repeatedly disparage it can't be and isn't helpful. In fact it's rude.


----------



## gus3049 (7 Sep 2012)

woodbloke":1cgipk1s said:


> ...and having just looked at the diary, I shall be in '_la belle France_' anyway   - Rob



Which bit are you going to??? (sorry pedants - to which bit are you going??)


----------



## woodbloke (7 Sep 2012)

gus3049":1bh6w4lx said:


> woodbloke":1bh6w4lx said:
> 
> 
> > ...and having just looked at the diary, I shall be in '_la belle France_' anyway   - Rob
> ...


Normandy, having a look at the 'D' day beaches and visiting a forum member from TWH - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (7 Sep 2012)

Noel":wmh2w6yr said:


> Believe me I wasn't being sarcastic.....
> You've posted at least 8 or 9 times,maybe even 10 times in this thread. Each post has been derogatory about the show, the demonstrators, the trade stalls, even the name of the show, how far away it is, the entrance fee and on and on and on and on...zzzzzzzzz. Did you not notice that many were critical of your posts? And of course you've absolutely nothing to learn, as you said "What's in for me"
> Then you come out with the classic "I shall be on holiday in France". I'm obviously missing something here, some agenda I'm not aware of (is there?) or a parallel universe that exists beyond the scope of this forum.
> Why anyone would want to know in the first place that you're not going is beyond me. Is anyone really interested? Will attendance dramatically fall due to your absence? Will the Sun hold the front page? Looks like nothing but a bad dose of self importance to me.
> ...


I've said elsewhere in this thread that CHT have done a great job and it would be a good show if you've never been to one...what's rude or derogatory about that? It's just that for me, personally and myself I won't be going...period.

I also won't be posting any more on UKW. I reckon my time here has long run it's course, just the same as Alf, who for some reason also doesn't post...I wonder why that is? :-k :-k

Adios - Rob


----------



## gus3049 (7 Sep 2012)

woodbloke":jaqprj1e said:


> Normandy, having a look at the 'D' day beaches and visiting a forum member from TWH - Rob



Aha, only just over the water then.

Bon voyage on two counts then. :|


----------



## Harbo (7 Sep 2012)

The Thread was about who is going to the show and like Rob I explained why I wasn't going - I could have just said "not me"?

I also thought Moderators were supposed Moderate not fan the flames? 

I've just come back from Yandles which is nearer to me, free entry, lots of discounted wood and a lot of the attendees at the European Show were present there including CHT!

Rod


----------



## Doug B (7 Sep 2012)

woodbloke":2p4bfup4 said:


> just the same as Alf, who for some reason also doesn't post...I wonder why that is?




from Alf`s blog

"Anyway, as to more regular updates to this blog, I can't promise anything. The spirit is reasonably willing, but the flesh is basically buggered at the moment. Heigh ho. Nothing terminal or even moderately exciting, just an old familiar foe who fancied to reminisce. Lucky me..."

sounds like she`s not too well.......hope she picks up & is back posting soon.


----------



## DTR (7 Sep 2012)

Doug B":3kegmdso said:


> woodbloke":3kegmdso said:
> 
> 
> > just the same as Alf, who for some reason also doesn't post...I wonder why that is?
> ...



Alf decided to stop posting on here some time ago:

post675790.html#p675790

Last visited: Apr 08, 2012 2:25pm


----------



## Harbo (7 Sep 2012)

Helped by comments from a certain Moderator!?

Rod


----------



## Doug B (7 Sep 2012)

DTR":padxoh3k said:


> Doug B":padxoh3k said:
> 
> 
> > woodbloke":padxoh3k said:
> ...



Missed that :shock: Thanks, folks do get worked up.


----------



## mmab9 (7 Sep 2012)

I'm new on here and did not mean to upset all sorry


----------



## Noel (7 Sep 2012)

mmab9":22275wx2 said:


> I'm new on here and did not mean to upset all sorry



Don't worry, you didn't upset anybody. Let us know how you get on at the show.


----------



## Harbo (7 Sep 2012)

No need to be sorry mm - it happens all the time - the thing is not to take Forums too seriously.
"There's non so queer as folks?"

Rod


----------



## Doug B (7 Sep 2012)

mmab9":15nzbzy3 said:


> I'm new on here and did not mean to upset all sorry



Don`t worry, folks seem to like getting worked up.......what day you going to the show?


----------



## mmab9 (8 Sep 2012)

Doug B":2j3qvzgq said:


> mmab9":2j3qvzgq said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new on here and did not mean to upset all sorry
> ...



Not to sure yet got the tickets though wifey will be with me as she loves woody things to


----------



## Noel (9 Sep 2012)

Grahamshed":aul2c3ho said:


> I fancy going, if only to see the old barn etc. It looks great in the pictures. But they say no dogs in the buildings or grounds and although they would find it difficult to enforce they make no mention of excepting guide dogs.



Graham, was looking at the show site whilst our server was down and somebody had asked about guide dogs and they are allowed.


----------



## Grahamshed (9 Sep 2012)

Noel":9v62y2q7 said:


> Grahamshed":9v62y2q7 said:
> 
> 
> > I fancy going, if only to see the old barn etc. It looks great in the pictures. But they say no dogs in the buildings or grounds and although they would find it difficult to enforce they make no mention of excepting guide dogs.
> ...



Thanks for that Noel, and the pm.


----------



## riclepp (9 Sep 2012)

I will be going, hopefully might meet some of you. Won't go to yandle as it is too far away. So I am happy there is one closer to me, actually on my doorstep. In all reality I read the previous posts, does it really matter where the shows are, as long a people go to them and enjoy themselves and learn somting new, even if it is only small, and of course buy some nice shiney new toys to play with in the workshop!! =P~ 

Anyways, I'm going and will enjoy myself, might even spalsh out and go to both days.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## richarnold (9 Sep 2012)

As I have previously mentioned, I will be putting on a display of early wooden planes, and demonstrating there use.
I just wanted to point out that i am not a dealer, so I won't have anything for sale, but what i would like to say is that if anyone needs any help with a wooden plane they have, be it sharpening it, restoring it, or even just how to use it, please bring it along, and i will do my best to help. Also there will be a stack of wood, and a bench, so if you want to try using an old woody, your free to give it a try. I think these shows are great for just meeting up with people, exchanging ideas, and hopefully learning something from each other. much as this forum does, which is something worth remembering, and something I for one, greatly appreciate.


----------



## mmab9 (10 Sep 2012)

richarnold":3a6kfow8 said:


> As I have previously mentioned, I will be putting on a display of early wooden planes, and demonstrating there use.
> I just wanted to point out that i am not a dealer, so I won't have anything for sale, but what i would like to say is that if anyone needs any help with a wooden plane they have, be it sharpening it, restoring it, or even just how to use it, please bring it along, and i will do my best to help. Also there will be a stack of wood, and a bench, so if you want to try using an old woody, your free to give it a try. I think these shows are great for just meeting up with people, exchanging ideas, and hopefully learning something from each other. much as this forum does, which is something worth remembering, and something I for one, greatly appreciate.




I would love to have a go so I will come and have a look at your stall


----------



## mmab9 (19 Sep 2012)

Got the tickets for Saturday, hotel booked now ,pick the new car up on Friday and we off Saturday morning to the show and Sunday at the partners daughters in Essex.Hope to meet lots of craftsmen and woman .will look at as much as I can but main interests are wood carving as I do green wood carving and want to take up the lathe work .Am still looking to get a lathe soon ,Also tools just love tools.also Nic Westerman forging as I make knives as a hobby and like to have a go at forging .Looking for tools to help me carve as I have arthritic in my hands and wrists so now need help these days ,hope to see the electric chisels at work might help with the pain I get now also lost the strength in the hands now  but not giving up on doing stuff.
Hope to put up lots of Pic's afterwards


----------



## David C (19 Sep 2012)

Hoping to meet some of you at the stunning Cressing Temple Barns.

Saturday and Sunday.

David Charlesworth


----------



## richarnold (19 Sep 2012)

Looking forward to meeting you David.
I have decided to give "Bernard" ( that's my wifes name for it, I haven't a clue why!!!) another try out this week end, but I might need a volunteer to pull the rope. Any offers?


----------



## Doug B (19 Sep 2012)

richarnold":35qtbqg6 said:


> I have decided to give "Bernard" ( that's my wifes name for it, I haven't a clue why!!!) another try out this week end, but I might need a volunteer to pull the rope. Any offers?



Whilst I`ll pass on pulling Bernard, I`ll look forward to seeing both David & yourself on Saturday.

A few of us will be at the beer tent at 12.30 if anyone wants to meet up.


Cheers.


----------



## diarmaid (19 Sep 2012)

Is Peter Berry doing a woodcarving stall/display again this year? I thought his stuff, was easily the best there, last year.


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Sep 2012)

Looking forward to the show. I'll be there on Saturday  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## mmab9 (20 Sep 2012)

richarnold":3aqxdsjg said:


> Looking forward to meeting you David.
> I have decided to give "Bernard" ( that's my wifes name for it, I haven't a clue why!!!) another try out this week end, but I might need a volunteer to pull the rope. Any offers?


I'll be happy to pull your strings


----------



## mmab9 (20 Sep 2012)

hope to meet some of you guys but not got a clue what anyone looks like you'l know me by mrs ,Anne the wife's turquoise crutches with crochet butterfly's on them :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Sep 2012)

mmab9":2k27ba28 said:


> hope to meet some of you guys but not got a clue what anyone looks like



Have a look in the Rogues'Gallery - there are pictures of many UKWS members there. I'll be the one wearing a Clifton #7 in his buttonhole :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Sep 2012)

Just got back from the show. An excellent day out and well worth visiting tomorrow if you weren't able to get there today. Will post up some pictures tomorrow.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Saint Simon (23 Sep 2012)

We had as great day too with perfect autumn weather. Spent more time there than before with less of it looking at tools and more looking at and buying boards. The quarter sawn oak from Lincolnshire Woodcrafts was worth going for alone but when I found the Mac Timbers tent I thought I was in heaven. Walnut and plane, beautiful. And what an interesting man he is. 
Bit disappointed not to be able to talk to Phil Edwards but it would only have meant spending more money. Quite exciting to see Deneb Puchalski in the flesh too. 
Only minor disappointment was the expresso machine not working. I'm sure it wasn't working last year either. 
Great day out and I hope people going today have as much fun. 
Simon


----------



## FestoolFishy (23 Sep 2012)

I also went yesterday and looking out of the window so glad I did !! As Simon said it was better than previous years despite Konrad and Phil not being there, however I did bump into Bill Carter who had a few goodies to tempt me with. It was good to chat with Thomas himself on the Lie Nielsen stand, I must say it was great to see DC back on the circuit. David Barron was surrounded as was Richard Maguire whose benches I think look great 
Richards bench was full of interesting items however I didnt see " Bernard " in action !!Mike from Clifton was in fine form as was Michel over from France with his rasps . 
There were many more displays of great interest but the hand tools are my personal favourite 
I hope all who attended enjoyed it as much as I did 
Peter


----------



## Blister (23 Sep 2012)

I am just back 

Cold 
.
WET
.
HUNGRY
.
TIRED
.
What a GOOD show I had a great time 

I met Bernard ( IN PERSON ) wasn't able to pull his string , 

Met DC and he is looking fine now also Mark Hancock and Simon Hope along with Mark Baker 

All the same faces doing the rounds 

NO HOG ROAST MAN  

Had to settle for Char-grilled sausage with spicy chutney :lol: Poor me !

Had not planned on buying anything and returned home £100 lighter :mrgreen: as you do


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Sep 2012)

Met up with Jonny D, Doug B and John Bigley. As you can see the weather was glorious on Saturday






It was nice to meet Richard Arnold and to chat about moulding planes and how best to use them






In addition to his moulding planes, Richard had a lovely little plane made for him by Bill Carter and just as we were chatting about it, Bill appeared  

Richard Maguire had three of his benches there, one of which was the new, small bench he has designed for people with small workshops






I thought the bench was very impressive. Rock solid even when planing vigorously. Of course, if you have a larger workshop you could always go for this one






I think Richard was impressed with the Veritas skew rebate plane






Veritas had some interesting new tools on show. I bought one of their new adjustable planing stops which utilise the 3/4" dog holes used by their other accessories. A very simple device that will be very useful.

I attended the presentation by David Savage on hammer veneering. I already have his DVD but seeing him do it in person and being able to ask questions was useful.

David from Classic Hand Tools was demonstrating the wide range of good quality chisels now available so it was good to be able to compare them. The new Veritas range are impressive.

My favourite plane maker, Mike Hudson, was there with his range of Clifton planes - always nice to meet up with Mike for a chat.

Good to see David Charlesworth fit and well again after his serious illness.

Michel Auriou was there with his range of lovely woodworking rasps and stone carving tools. It was very interesting to see stone carving being done.

Overall an excellent show and well worth going.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## paulm (23 Sep 2012)

Good to hear about the show and see your pics Paul 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## JonnyD (23 Sep 2012)

Had a good day out and was good to meet up with folks and thanks to Doug for driving.

Just to prove Paul was there






Cheers

Jon


----------



## mmab9 (23 Sep 2012)

I was there on Saturday had a great dry day will put pic's up tomorrow .spent the day on sunday at the mrs's daughters


----------



## Bluekingfisher (24 Sep 2012)

I went along on the Saturday, it was my first one and although I am not really hand tools guy I really enjoyed my day. I mentioned not a hand tool woodworker but I can see why it appeals to a lot of people and perhaps when I have the time (and patience) I may get into it a lot more.

I spent a bit of time *and money) at the Veritas stand chatting with the chap on the stall (didn't get his name) I bought an apron plane and a low angle block plane and some set up blocks. The wife not wanting to be outdone bought me a Veritas honing guide kit...............bless her

I bought a few other bits a nd bobs at various stalls so I'm not going to total up the reciepts for fear of heart failure.

I thought the young chap selling the hand forged knives had some great products, he told me that he had almost sold out after only the first day. Good for him 

I wanted to watch John Lloyd on cutting dovetails in the afternoon but I could see SWMBO was starting to glaze over so I took the initiative and beat a retreat while the going was good, we had a beer instead.

Enjoyed my day made better by the weather.

Looking forward to the D&M show in October.

David


----------



## Blister (24 Sep 2012)

> Looking forward to the D&M show in October.



I have given this show a miss in recent years 

Its a box shifter show and last time I went hardly any show special bargains :|


----------



## mmab9 (25 Sep 2012)

Had a great day on Saturday some pic's


----------



## Harbo (25 Sep 2012)

Looks like a meeting of very tiny people? 

Rod


----------



## Blister (25 Sep 2012)

> Looks like a meeting of very tiny people?



Rod , click on the people , they get BIGGER 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Grahamshed (25 Sep 2012)

But so do the butterflys


----------



## richarnold (29 Sep 2012)

Hi i just wanted to say thankyou to all the lovely people i meet at the Eurpoean woodworking show last weekend , i was made to feel very welcome although a little chilly on the sunday  i really enjoyed the show hope to see you all again soon best wishes Kate Arnold and of course Bernard :lol:


----------



## mmab9 (10 Oct 2012)

I can't wait for next years show well done this year


----------

